# kc nkikita ko na lng



## kerberostag

kc nkikita ko na lng may text c baby
e di naman ako ngchechek mada
lagot talaga yun


----------



## niernier

kerberostag said:


> kc nkikita ko na lng may text c baby
> e di naman ako ngchechek mada
> lagot talaga yun




I occasionally see that baby has a text message
But I don't check
He is definitely busted.

Note:
There is no word mada in Tagalog. It does not have any meaning in the text.

lagot means "to prepare for the consequences/punishments" but I think that is too literal for our English translation.


----------



## DotterKat

The "mada" is probably an SMS short cut for "madalas" (frequently), so that line would be:

"e di naman ako ngchechek mada" : ... and I don't check (my text messages) _frequently_


----------

